# Two New Pairings!!!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Guys! I have broken my summer dry spell, hopefully, with two new pairings. One will have the goal of satin tans, and one, the goal of nice blue carrier does. I'll update as I notice changes!


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

So lucky you get Satins, wish we had them here in Aussie! How are they going?


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've started to post about them in the litters section, go look it up!


----------

